# Looking for a focusing rail



## RGF (Apr 2, 2014)

With spring nearing, I am thinking that I would like to get use a focusing rail to help my macro work. Ideally it would be great to have a motorized setup, but with the need for power (batteries) that would make the rig too large to take to the field.

Next best would be a stepping rail with some sort of gear knob to allow me to move the camera in fine increments.

Any experience/recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## slclick (Apr 2, 2014)

Love my Novoflex Castel Q.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/379019-REG/Novoflex_CASTEL_Q_Castel_Q_Focusing_Rack.html

I wasted money on a couple other types before settling on this one.


----------



## eli452 (Apr 2, 2014)

I use the http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.4906/.f B150-B: Macro focusing rail 345$ from RRS.
You may consider the B2-LMT: Lens Mount for B150-B http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.4806/.f which is a Lens mount for use with B150-B and collared macro lenses (additional 135$).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2014)

eli452 said:


> I use the http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.4906/.f B150-B: Macro focusing rail 345$ from RRS.
> You may consider the B2-LMT: Lens Mount for B150-B http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.4806/.f which is a Lens mount for use with B150-B and collared macro lenses (additional 135$).



I have this setup as well, it's excellent.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 2, 2014)

A focusing rail and a geared head were what really helped me in my macro. I like the type of focusing rail where you can separate it into two pieces for those times when you only need one access (such as when using a bellows)

Just make sure you get a focusing rail that can handle the weight. Macro setups can result in heavy loads not always centered over the column.

Good luck with it. I am sure you will find focusing a lot easier with a good set of rails.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 2, 2014)

I've only used the RRS B150s, so I really can't say how they compare to other manufacturers' offerings. The RRS has a locking mechanism that is used in conjunction with the screw drive. If I were looking for rails again, I'd look for something that does away with the locking mechanism because it slows down the process significantly if you're trying to focus stack (don't know if these exist or not in a compact form). Unlock, turn the screw, lock, take a pic, repeat. The screw gear can also slip (unlocked) if the camera is inclined significantly, so you end up supporting the camera with one hand while turning the screw drive with the other.

Perhaps this is the state of the art, but it would be nice if these minor annoyances can be engineered away.


----------



## niteclicks (Apr 2, 2014)

If your handy, I built one with some pieces from Inventables and a camera axe. I have tested it to 8 lb vertical and it would do more. I have not had time to take anything other than test shots but I think it is going to work fine, just need to pretty it up some. It all runs on AA.

pics here
http://src3rsteve.zenfolio.com/p210003690


----------



## RGF (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the great information. I will probably go with the RRS solution, though the cost was a bit higher than I was hoping.

I am not handy enough to even attempt Niteclicks system.

Rich


----------



## Pag (Apr 3, 2014)

If you want affordable, there's always this $45 macro rail: http://www.dx.com/p/super-mag-slider-camera-precision-rail-9430

I have one. I can certainly see how a more expensive setup could be better, but it does the work for simple jobs.


----------



## Oslo (Apr 3, 2014)

The Manfrotto 454 is an alternative.


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554343-REG/Manfrotto_454_454_Micrometric_Positioning_Sliding.html


----------



## RGF (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the great idea. I'll look into the Manfrotto but the RRS is very attractive.


----------



## slclick (Apr 3, 2014)

I had the 454, no where near as smooth operating and functional as the Novoflex


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 3, 2014)

I'd like to get one as well. I've had several large bellows type units in past years, , My Olympus comes to mind, I wish I had kept one. The Olympus was supurb quality.


----------



## ScubaX (Apr 3, 2014)

I've recently been looking at focusing rails too. I do have the one Pag mentions, and I've modded it to use A-S clamp and plate. I have very little experience with it and would not know what makes the more expensive ones better.

Also, why is it better to move the camera than to move the focus? Both move the lens, either internally or externally?

I found this series of videos, and he talks about different rails in this episode. He doesn't like the RRS. Is he over the top or correct?

http://youtu.be/mzVD95-9YOU


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> Also, why is it better to move the camera than to move the focus? Both move the lens, either internally or externally?



Lenses exhibit focus breathing. When you focus a 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS at infinity, you get the AoV of a 100mm lens. At the MFD (1:1 magnificaiton), you're getting the AoV of a ~68mm lens. The change isn't linear throught the focal range, it mostly occurs at the close side. So, if you focus stack by focusing the lens, you're changing the framing and magnification through the series of shots. Photoshop, Helicon Focus, etc., compensate for that by scaling the images to align them, but that leads to a loss of resolution.


----------



## ScubaX (Apr 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> ScubaX said:
> 
> 
> > Also, why is it better to move the camera than to move the focus? Both move the lens, either internally or externally?
> ...



That's very helpful, thanks. Can you explain what happens when using the focus rail and versus bellows?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> He doesn't like the RRS. Is he over the top or correct?



His main beef seems to be the exposed oil on the screw. Yes, there's oil on the screw - don't touch it, and if you do, wash it off your hands water and wiping don't work - it's oil!). He likens the RRS rail to 'microscope focusing devices', but certainly none of my microscopes focus with a simple screw, most are motorized and even the manual ones have more complex gearing. I expect he's talking about micropositioning stages (aka lab jacks) like this one. The are a bit easier to adjust because the knobs are much larger than the RRS rail. I haven't experienced the 'jerky' motion he mentions with my RRS rail. I also like the easy conversion for collared lenses (better balance) with the RRS setup, with the riser that allows the bottom of my 1D X to traverse over the rail (with a collared lens on a rail like the Novoflex with the clamp rotated 90°, the camera body would run into the back of the rail, severely limiting the travel distance).



ScubaX said:


> Can you explain what happens when using the focus rail and versus bellows?



A bellows is changing the magnification of the system along with focus. Something has to change when you change magnification, either the physical length of the lens (like with a bellows, or the MP-E 65mm which acts as a bellows system) or the effective focal length (which is what happens with internally focusing macro lenses like the 100L and 180L, the focus breathing I mentioned above is analogous to an internal bellows). So if you move the bellows, you change magnification and framing just like moving the focusing ring on a macro lens like the 100L. The focus rail moves the whole setup (whether that's a macro lens or a full bellows setup), meaning all you change is the focus distance - and that's what is optimal for focus stacking.


----------



## ScubaX (Apr 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> ScubaX said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't like the RRS. Is he over the top or correct?
> ...



Thanks a bunch, very helpful stuff. First time I used my cheap focus rail, I just used it to adjust my composition and used the focus ring. There were lots of artifact when stacking. So now I will try using it the proper way and see if I want to go for the RRS or Novoflex.


----------



## winglet (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been dabbling a bit with some macro and have been looking into acquiring a set of rails myself. I'm a big RRS fan but from watching the "macro guru" guy's videos, it does seem that every set of rails has some pros and cons - I've been keeping my eyes open on eBay for some older rails he recommends. 

But then not five minutes ago I got an ad email from Camranger for a system that looks interesting. For those not familiar with Camranger, it's basically a system that allows you to wirelessly control your DSLR from your phone/tablet/computer (including Liveview). I have one and love it, use it in the field for event photography and with my T/S lens to check focus, etc. But they've expanded the capability of the unit to allow control over PT heads and now - logically - they've partnered with a company called Cognisys to allow control over a set of motorized macro rails. (Their "Stackshot" system).

This is the first I've seen of this company and system, so I can't speak to how well it works. At first glance though, the ability to have it automatically position the rails in increments as small as .002mm, is certainly appealing! (The cost - not so much!) 

Apologies if this should split to a separate thread, I realize this is far beyond the scope of just looking to purchase rails. But they do also sell just the focus rails for what appears to be similar build quality and price range as the RRS and Novaflex offerings. And I thought there might be some current CamRanger owners who might find the integration intriguing.

*CamRanger Website*

http://camranger.com


*Cognisys Website*

http://www.cognisys-inc.com/home_cogn.php


*Video of CamRanger controlling Cognisys Stackshot system*

http://www.youtube.com/embed/D2cIjCI5DtM


*Cognisys Stackshot product page (with rails)*

http://www.cognisys-inc.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=24


Warning! Gadget geeks may lose their minds, as they apparently sell all kinds of cool triggering stuff! Hide your credit cards! ;D


----------



## RGF (Apr 9, 2014)

The Cognisys Stackshot with rails looks great. As you said, the only downside is $$$$


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2014)

RGF said:


> The Cognisys Stackshot with rails looks great. As you said, the only downside is $$$$



Except you originally stated:



RGF said:


> Ideally it would be great to have a motorized setup, but with the need for power (batteries) that would make the rig too large to take to the field.



…and that's why I didn't mention the StackShot in my first reply.


----------

